# Little bit of this and that



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Hey Folks,

So I have been in deep winter here in Bend Oregon which slows the whole town down, but I have still been getting a few calls for this and that. I have been contracted to help reface a local ice cream stores storefronts. Both stores are somewhat historic to the area.

I'm using the same colors and products in both stores. Miller Paints "Evolution" for trim in Satin, and Miller "Premium" in Eggshell for walls. I did use Millers Flat Ceiling paint in one of the stores (one with the structural beam)

Everything is hand painted as the owner and I agreed bringing the sprayer inside wasn't needed. I used 3.5" mdf trim for chair bumper and base molding, 1.5" mdf trim around the tile. The shelf/window sills are just .75" mdf screwed in and finished with a brush. Any yellow you see is being painted the cream color.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Live over in the valley myself and we've been getting our share of winter events. But you guys have really been getting the snow.

Nice job. The new color looks better with the white and black floors IMO. Hope the eggshell sheen holds up for them - restaurants walls really take a lot of abuse.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

The walls were previously painted in semi gloss which caused a lot of lighting issues and you could see all the patchwork that's been done over the years. Durability wise satin would've been the better choice, I was trying to get the attention off the walls. 

I actually refinished the stores cabinets 2-3 years ago when I was working for another contractor. And those are best to crap. The owner and I were talking about how much traffic the store gets and sounds like we may be doing annual maintenance from here on out. Which makes me feel better about using Eggshell. 

I'm finishing the walls today in the store with the beam, I'll post some more pics when I'm done, so long Yellow semi-gloss!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks nice!


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Here's a few pics with the walls finished, got some weird lighting since it was snowing and sunny today.


----------

